# Old HKD are they still Valid to use?



## kingrulzuk

I have just exchange currency to HKD from kanoo currency and found some old 80s 10$ and 50$ Notes in the pack.
Are they still Valid to use in HK?


----------



## siobhanwf

As far as I know they are still valid. If you have any difficulty just take them to one of the banks in Hong Kong to be changed to new notes.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Just saw the notes on this website: Exchange old leftover money from Hong Kong - Hong Kong Dollar notes HKD

And I panicked coz most of my Notes are old 80s and 90s. 
Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf

Panic over


----------



## kingrulzuk

siobhanwf said:


> Panic over


ahhahahah


----------



## HKG3

kingrulzuk said:


> I have just exchange currency to HKD from kanoo currency and found some old 80s 10$ and 50$ Notes in the pack.
> Are they still Valid to use in HK?


As far as I know, the HK$10 notes issued in the 1980s (green in colour) would be retained by banks in Hong Kong once they are deposited and withdraw from general circulation. So kingrulzuk is very lucky to get them from kanoo currency.


----------



## kingrulzuk

HKG3 said:


> As far as I know, the HK$10 notes issued in the 1980s (green in colour) would be retained by banks in Hong Kong once they are deposited and withdraw from general circulation. So kingrulzuk is very lucky to get them from kanoo currency.


Hi. Just back from HK last night. it was good the fireworks was awesome. 
And about the HK$10 the green notes i had 2 of them which i used for my bus E23 ticket.
Now im thinking i should have kept them. but never mind.


----------



## akiwong

oh the green crab, i still have plenty of them, they def still work, some people might want to collect them as well


----------



## anniewong

Still valid! I'm curious about these new $150 bills.


----------



## miranlegg

no need to worry abt that coz it is still valid!


----------



## mobilec

Just exchange them in the issuing bank. No handling charge should be made.


----------



## lintianfu

*50 HKD note issued on 1998*

I have a 50 HKD - 1994 issue by Bank of China, is this still a legal tender? or can be exchange for the new series?


----------



## HKG3

lintianfu said:


> I have a 50 HKD - 1994 issue by Bank of China, is this still a legal tender? or can be exchange for the new series?


Is it purple in colour?

If it is, you should still able to use this note in Hong Kong.


----------

